# Biscayne nights - tarpon and other adventures



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

What a day! 


lemaymiami said:


> The night before last in Biscayne Bay we put two in the air on the fly... Small fish in the 20 to 30lb range, 9wt rod, in very marginal conditions (water temps in the barely 70 to 67 degree range, wind out of the north northeast at 10 to 15..). In a few days with the forecasted milder weather and water temps, things should get better - but pretty good for only four hours on the water.... and a european angler who only gets to fish the salt once a year...
> 
> When the night scene is on... we're looking at every fish we're tossing flies or lures at.... The smaller fish are much more tolerant of cold water than the big tarpon are...
> 
> ...


What a day! Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Me too... as much time as I spend towing I'm always expecting trouble of some kind.... Most of what I know about that topic was learned the hard way and should have come with a box of bandaids.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad you found hungry tarpon for your client, sorry you had that flat. A friend of mine keeps a battery powered impact driver in his car for tire changes, anything that reduces your time on the road shoulder seems like a good idea.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Glad your ok! I 95 is not to be taken lightly, people are crazy and will just keep on going 100 mph there,just reading about the flat tire made me cringe.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Every day on the road I have two spares for a single axle trailer, two different trailer jacks, etc,etc. My first year guiding (1996) I popped five tires -and never got to change a tire in daylight before learning to get better tires... 

If I was going to talk about every trouble I’ve had on the road towing.. it should wait until everyone has a cold one and a comfortable chair.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Best brand of tire is? The worst tires I have used are Goodyear. Freestar came on my Ameritrail. Not a bad tire. My new set are Towmax from Tire Kingdom. I replace trailer tires every two years and they are never worn out. I also look at the DOT info to see the date of manufacture. I was sold some new tires that were 3 years old once. Dry rot is a big cause of separations.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ek02 said:


> Best brand of tire is? The worst tires I have used are Goodyear. Freestone came on my Ameritrail. Not a bad tire. My new set are Towmax from Tire Kingdom. I replace trailer tires every two years and they are never worn out. I also look at the DOT info to see the date of manufacture. I was sold some new tires that were 3 years old once. Dry rot is a big cause of separations.


Cooper STT Pro


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cooper STT Pro


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt. Moose said:


> View attachment 106160


Running 35” on a 6.0 Excursion, they are great tires. Sorry for the derail!


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> The night before last in Biscayne Bay we put two in the air on the fly... Small fish in the 20 to 30lb range, 9wt rod, in very marginal conditions (water temps in the barely 70 to 67 degree range, wind out of the north northeast at 10 to 15..). In a few days with the forecasted milder weather and water temps, things should get better - but pretty good for only four hours on the water.... and a european angler who only gets to fish the salt once a year...
> 
> When the night scene is on... we're looking at every fish we're tossing flies or lures at.... The smaller fish are much more tolerant of cold water than the big tarpon are...
> 
> ...


That’s a stressful night. Glad you’re okay. What kind of jacks do you carry?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A standard 2 ton bottle jack and a cam jack (use the cam or drive on jack, made out of cast aluminum, whenever possible- looks like a half circle with a notch for the trailer’s axle). Don’t see them in stores any more. Set the quick jack then drive forward 18” to raise the side with the flat (always break the lugs on the flat tire first...then use the jack). Once you’ve changed out the flat back up 18” - or drive forward the same distance and the cam jack falls away... The last thing to do is properly tighten down the lugs once the new wheel is on the ground before picking up all your tools (and that bad tire).
I’ve had more than my share of flat trailer tires over the years - and a lot of practice...


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

You should try out for one of the Nascar teams pit crew Captain Bob.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Pass... most of what I know how to do was learned the hard way - and should have come with a box of band-aids.... When we all laugh at some newbie making every mistake in the book while trying to launch his (or her) boat at the ramp - it ought to come with the painful memories of the things we've all done before we learned better....

By the way, what I've been calling a cam jack is actually one of these...
a Springfield Marine Quick Jack - at least that's what the manufacturer calls it. There's a half dozen of them on E-Bay right now and they make different sizes (and strengths) as well. Mine is patterned a slight bit differently but is pretty much the same, very handy item when you've got a flat on your boat trailer (as long as you can get to your axle... if not then you're going to need that bottle jack....).


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's one on Eastern Marine. Have ordered trailer parts from them that the local shops don't carry:

https://www.easternmarine.com/easy-lift-trailer-axle-tire-jack-50080578


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That's the exact one I have....


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Pass... most of what I know how to do was learned the hard way - and should have come with a box of band-aids.... When we all laugh at some newbie making every mistake in the book while trying to launch his (or her) boat at the ramp - it ought to come with the painful memories of the things we've all done before we learned better....
> 
> By the way, what I've been calling a cam jack is actually one of these...
> a Springfield Marine Quick Jack - at least that's what the manufacturer calls it. There's a half dozen of them on E-Bay right now and they make different sizes (and strengths) as well. Mine is patterned a slight bit differently but is pretty much the same, very handy item when you've got a flat on your boat trailer (as long as you can get to your axle... if not then you're going to need that bottle jack....).


I have a cam jack, love it


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for the tip. I’ll get one. As long as we’re talking trailers. I’m getting ready to get tires and lights. Can anyone recommend the best tire?

and i know lights are consumables, but my last set only lasted three months. Anyone know of a decent manufacturer that will last a a little longer?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Bill Payne said:


> Awesome, thanks for the tip. I’ll get one. As long as we’re talking trailers. I’m getting ready to get tires and lights. Can anyone recommend the best tire?
> 
> and i know lights are consumables, but my last set only lasted three months. Anyone know of a decent manufacturer that will last a a little longer?


Cooper tires really last well. As far as lights, definitely LED but I haven't replaced a set in awhile so no specific brand recommendations. Once you do install new ones, it helps prolong life if you un-plug before launch if you dunk the trailer. And don't forget to plug them back in before getting back on the road.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Zika said:


> Cooper tires really last well. As far as lights, definitely LED but I haven't replaced a set in awhile so no specific brand recommendations. Once you do install new ones, it helps prolong life if you un-plug before launch if you dunk the trailer. And don't forget to plug them back in before getting back on the road.


Great, thanks Zika!


----------

